# New puppy - seems depressed



## tomw (Jul 9, 2012)

Yes. Puppies (esp one that is only 7 weeks old) will spend most of the day sleeping. As far as wanting to cuddle, this is normal. Your little pup misses the security of his mom and his siblings. He needs to feel secure. Cuddling is way in which he is attempting to fulfill that need. As far as being depressed is concerned, I honestly doubt he is depressed. You could be reading into that. He is more than likely tired, nervous, and trying to adjust to his entirely new world. Give it time and help him to feel secure and safe in his new home.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Welcome to the forum! You have brought a new baby home and he is probably going to take over a week to adjust to his new surroundings. Think about it, he has just lost his mother, siblings and all the warmth and security that goes with it. He's a tiny baby. As someone here has pointed out. He has only been alive 49 days. He's so little. Give him time. Most breeders will not send a puppy home until 8 weeks, so you are at a stage I don't have a lot of experience with. Please be very careful that all his experiences are positive, no loud, overwhelming visitors or interactions with wild children. Lots of tiny treats for pottying outside and give a treat everytime he steps foot in his crate. Hand feet meals whenever you can.

Please check out some of the puppy threads, you will find that you are not the only one with questions about brand new puppies.

Most important, has your vet checked him out yet? If not, please do it first thing tomorrow.


----------



## ShadowGolden (Sep 4, 2012)

Shadow slept a lot (still does - haha) - they're young puppies and they are growing. Plus, they've just been taken away from their mom and their siblings - that's a lot of change. He's still getting to know you, just as you are getting to know him. 

I gave Shadow lots of cuddles when he was sleeping - when he wanted to play - we played. He slept so much - he slept through his first vet appointment. 

Is there anything out of the ordinary with his poops or eating?


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Some puppies kind of shut down (sleep)when its to much for them to take in all at once. We had one like this. She just needed extra time to adjust and she became a great well adjusted dog, just took a bit more time


----------



## JD-Oakley (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your responses very helpful. He has been to the vet and is healthy. As for the food, he isn't really eating his kibble at all and we are using the same food as the breeder we assumed it was just because he was "depressed". He has been eating the treats we give him when he goes to the potty outside and when he goes into his crate. I guess we will just give him some time and continue to show him our love in his new home.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Hi welcome to GRF. Enjoy the 'honeymoon' phase, soon he's going to be a bundle of energy


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

A lot of dogs don't eat a lot when they first come home. We just left Sage's food down that first week and let her snack...it did make it a bit harder when we started to feed on a schedule but she got it. Good luck

oh and we would love to see some pics...


----------



## Jacey's boy (Feb 26, 2009)

Congratulations on your new puppy, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## ally1h (Nov 27, 2012)

Congrats on the new puppy and welcome to the forum!

Young puppies are like human babies in that they need a lot of sleep. I'm sure your puppy will adjust quickly enough, so don't concern yourself just yet. 

When I brought my puppy home I gave him "scheduled" playtime, naptime, feelings, etc. he adjusted very quickly, perhaps a little more quickly than most. He is almost 5 months now, about 40 lbs and still a cuddling fiend. He is, and always will be, a giant lap dog and smooze.

Enjoy your puppy!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huskr25 (Jan 11, 2013)

Milo was the same way. Give it a couple days and your patience will be tested! Enjoy this while you can 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Welcome to the Forum!

Please let your vet and your breeder know about your concerns. Both should be answering questions for you over the next few months. Forum members will too, of course, but we're not really able to assess a puppy we don't know and can't see. 

In your place, I'd be worrying about the pup not eating, too. Maybe this calls for a bit of extra care and hand feeding. As with any baby, I don't worry about "spoiling" one this young. As someone else pointed out, your baby has lost his mama, all his siblings/ playmates, and all the humans he has known for most of his life. Depressed? I sure would be in that situation. Shower the little guy with love and let him know he has come to a really wonderful place, where he will be adored forever.

Best of luck,
Lucy


----------



## heathermom (Dec 19, 2012)

Buddy and Holly slept so much the first few weeks, my kids whined that they were always sleeping and they couldnt play... Now they have so much energy my kids ask at times if it is time for them to nap... LOL

Enjoy, and I would hand feed for now to ensure he is eating enough..

What is his name??


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

*experiencing the same thing!*

Hi there! We also just brought our pup home Friday, he was 11 pounds when we brought him home middle of the run for his litter of 9 puppies and he turns 8 weeks today. I felt the same exact way, that he seems just a little bit depressed and that he isnt eating the amount of kibble the breeder (and food bag) say is right for his age. We are also feeding the same as the breeder and giving treats when he potties. He takes the treat (-small- piece of freeze dried liver), but while we expected him to eat a full cup of kibble minimum per day he's only taking half of a cup. He just loses interest in food, goes back to a toy or (re) explores the room. He's had every potty out side and plenty of time in our yard.

I described this last night before reading your thread like this, when I brought him home he was a 9/10 excited, happy, just boundless energy and fun. When he got up Saturday morning he was probably an 8/10. After his morning nap saturday, he's been a 4/10, sleepy less interested in play and more likely to just nibble his meals and then chew a bone or lay in his bed while whining under his breath some times.

Is this pretty close to what you are seeing? I'm thinking from the other posts here this is normal.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Congrts & welcome!!Soon you'll get what your looking for & more!By the way we love pics!!!


----------



## JD-Oakley (Jan 28, 2013)

He hasn't been eating much. We have been somewhat successful. With hand feeding him, but the kibble has to be quite soft after sitting in some warn water.... today ate about a quarter of a cup of food.... we try again tomorrow letting the food soak a bit to make it softer.


----------



## JD-Oakley (Jan 28, 2013)

To those who asked about pics here is a link!
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/members/29338-jd-oakley-albums3314-oakley.html


----------



## mickeychick (Jul 19, 2012)

Awww he's too cute! Where did you get him from? We got Liberty from a breeder up in Keene (near Peterborough). Libbie has ALWAYS been a really mellow dog. As long as he is eating and pooping and interacting with you, I would think he's fine. Probably just overwhelmed by all the new things and maybe missing his mama. Welcome to the forum - it's addictive!


----------



## JD-Oakley (Jan 28, 2013)

We got him from Acaciagold kennels on Wolfe Island. Nice lady, alittle quirky. Lol. Our Oakley is doing much better today. He has eaten two full meals today. It looks like we have to soak the kibble to soften them up a bit so that he can chew them. Seems alot more happy and goofy. I think he is beginning to adjust.


----------

